#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Drillstem inspection

## prasong

Dear Sir;
I would like to have some specification and procedure about drill stem inspection. Those documents are:-
Standard DS-1, Drill Stem Design and Operation. TH Hill Associates Inc. NS-2,
Drill String Inspection Standard, Fearnley Proctor Group
A.P.I. Specification 5D - Specification for Drill Pipe: API Specification 7 
Specification for Rotary Drill Stem Elements:
A.P.I. Recommended Practice 5A5 (API RP 5A5):
A.P.I. Recommended Practice 7G (API RP 7G) :Big Grin: ocument No. CSWIP-DS-16-06,
Requirements for the Certification of Personnel Engaged in the Inspection of Drillstem
Components (Rotary Tool & Drillpipe)



Anybody in this field would like to share will be appreciated.
Best Regards
Prasong SingthomSee More: Drillstem inspection

----------


## leforero

I would like to have some specification and procedure about drill stem inspection. Those documents are:-
Standard DS-1, Drill Stem Design and Operation. TH Hill Associates Inc. NS-2,
Drill String Inspection Standard, Fearnley Proctor Group

----------


## zrebwar

hi
sir you can download a lot of api standard in below address
jest change language by Google crome.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
search name of standard. register. then download in free

----------


## jdmacbook

Here is DS-1 V3. The other API docs are also available on this forum.

go to f_i_l_esonic dot com/file/4037230234

----------


## jdmacbook

Here is DS-1 V3. The other API docs are also available on this forum.

go to f_i_l_esonic dot com/file/4037230234/DS-1_STANDARD_V3_JD.pdf

----------


## oxygen21

Hi Zrebwar,
I tried to follow the link and i could not find the documents.
I am not sure how to search the document.
If you could give me another link or tell me how to download, that will be appreciated.

Cheers





> hi
> sir you can download a lot of api standard in below address
> jest change language by Google crome.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

